# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - alkuvuosi 2016

## rheino

Tänään Raision palvelulinjalla mielestäni Anderssonin Iveco, joka ollut numerolla 1614, Jalobus-teksteillä ja numerolla 91. Siis mikäli kiireessä näin oikein. Olisikohan Andersson luopunut kaikista vuoroista ja osasta autoista?

----------


## 034

Ivecossa on Jalon teksti kyllä.

----------


## zige94

> Tänään Raision palvelulinjalla mielestäni Anderssonin Iveco, joka ollut numerolla 1614, Jalobus-teksteillä ja numerolla 91. Siis mikäli kiireessä näin oikein. Olisikohan Andersson luopunut kaikista vuoroista ja osasta autoista?


Ei välttämättä luopunut kaikesta kalustostaan, mutta suurimmasta osasta kyllä. 2/2A:n menetettyään laski Anderssonin ajama liikenne huomattavasti. Muitakin Anderssonin autoja on näkynyt toisilla teippauksilla, kuten #1516:ssa on TLO vaikka kuuleman mukaan Andersson sen omistaa... Anderssonin omilla teippauksilla en ole tässä lähiaikoina nähnyt yhtään ainutta autoa (piilottelevatko tarkoituksella TLO:n teippien alla kun saivat mukavasti huonoa mainetta ja lokaa niskaansa Turussa?).

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 11.1.

LL #17 / 403, ei mee sen paremmin Turussa, kun joudutaan Tampereen tilaajaväreissä ajamaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## karvinen

> Maanantai 11.1.
> 
> LL #17 / 403, ei mee sen paremmin Turussa, kun joudutaan Tampereen tilaajaväreissä ajamaan.


Aavistuksen verran alkoi Tamperelaisena hymyilyttään tämä havainto ja Turkuhan on kohta ihan sekaisin ku kaiken väristä pirssiä sieläpäin liikkuukin  :Very Happy:

----------


## tsv56

> Aavistuksen verran alkoi Tamperelaisena hymyilyttään tämä havainto ja Turkuhan on kohta ihan sekaisin ku kaiken väristä pirssiä sieläpäin liikkuukin


Totta, länskät ovat erottautuneet omalla perinteisellä värityksellään, joka (ähäkutti) on melkoisen samanlainen kuin Anderssonin seutulinjaa ajava Westendltä tullut Iveco. Turussa muut (pl Anderssonnilta pelastetut 2, 2A, 28) ovat fölin väreissä. Ai juu, paitsi länskäläinen 17 Tampereen tilaajaväreissä :Razz:

----------


## zige94

> Aavistuksen verran alkoi Tamperelaisena hymyilyttään tämä havainto ja Turkuhan on kohta ihan sekaisin ku kaiken väristä pirssiä sieläpäin liikkuukin


Noh, eipä noi länskän 400-linjoilla ole Föli-väritystä ollut eikä tietääkseni vaaditakkaan, ELY:n liikennettähän ne on eikä Fölin. Sellasii outouksia 400-autot aina ovat olleet täällä keltaisten joukossa.

----------


## Waltsu

400-linjat ovat Fölin ja ELYn yhteisesti kilpailuttama paketti, jossa tilaajaväriä ei vaadittu. Samanlainen yhteiskilpailutus oli Paimion suunnan 700-linjoilla, ja siellä vaatimuksiin otettiin mukaan Föli-väritys.

----------


## Waltsu

14.1. SL 415 Muhkurista torille kilvissään "20 Ylioppilaskylä"
15.1. SL 871 kakkoslinjalla

----------


## zige94

3.2.

Kakkosella hetki sitten Westendin Linjan väreissä oleva Scala, kylkinumeroa en nähnyt (oliko edes?)

----------


## Rokko

On siinä kylkinumero ja se on 21. Scala kuuluu TurkuBussin kalustoon.

----------


## Waltsu

4.2. aamupäivällä bongasin Golden Dragonin linjalla 18. Tarkempaa yksilöintiä en onnistunut tekemään.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Varmaan jompikumpi 2014 mallisista TLO autoista?

----------


## 401

https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/24624571546

Tämä auto on nyt parhaillaan 42:lla (!)

----------


## miksu

Entiset Anderssonin 1510 ja 1511 on vuokralla Nyholmilla ja Muurisella, siksi autoja näkee "oudoilla" linjoilla.

----------


## 034

Realiaikaiset pysäkkiaikataulut seuraavasta linkistä:
http://192.103.112.236/Realtimehandler/?stops=
Lisää = "yhtäkuin" merkin jälkeen pysäkkinumero. Jos haluat nähdä torin lähdöt muista T kirjain ISOLLA. esim. T7
http://192.103.112.236/Realtimehandler/?stops=T7

*Paksulla* numerolla tarkoitetaan myöhässä oleva

----------


## tsv56

Tänää torstai aamulla kello 7 Vainion 19 Irishbus nenä rypyssä Tuomiokirkon pysäkillä pimeänä, mutta hätävilkut päällä. Matka linja-auto asemalle oli loppunut edellä olleeseen pakettiautoon.
Paikalla ambulanssi hoivaamassa ja poliisi.

----------


## tsv56

Föli liikenteeseen on näemmä tulossa kolme kipaletta kaksiakselisia puolalaisia Volvoja. 
Nämä menevät V-S Bussipalveluille.

----------


## tsv56

> Föli liikenteeseen on näemmä tulossa kolme kipaletta kaksiakselisia puolalaisia Volvoja. 
> Nämä menevät V-S Bussipalveluille.


Päivitetään: autoja oli nyt rivissä kuusi, joukossa joku telikin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko nuo 99 linjan autoja? Näköjään kaksi ovea, ollaanko siis luopumassa kaksiakselisissa turhasta, kaksi paikkaa syövästä ja vaarallisemmasta takaovesta? Korkeammat ikkunat sopii ihan kivasti.

----------


## tsv56

> Päivitetään: autoja oli nyt rivissä kuusi, joukossa joku telikin.


14.3. Volvon pihalla V-S Bussipalveluille menossa kolme perinteistä ja seitsemän teliä. Vielä ilman numeroita ja rekkareita.

----------


## KriZuu

Linkker toimittaa Turun Kaupunkiliikenteelle syksyksi kuusi sähköbussia.
http://www.foli.fi/fi/ensimm%C3%A4is...-syksyll%C3%A4

----------


## Gulf

> 14.3. Volvon pihalla V-S Bussipalveluille menossa kolme perinteistä ja seitsemän teliä. Vielä ilman numeroita ja rekkareita.


Tänään ajeli aamupäivällä Helsingissä Hämeenlinnanväylää V-S Bussipalvelun teli-volvo kohti ilmeisesti Kaivokselan Volvoa. Kilvissä Volvo Polska

----------


## tsv56

> Tänään ajeli aamupäivällä Helsingissä Hämeenlinnanväylää V-S Bussipalvelun teli-volvo kohti ilmeisesti Kaivokselan Volvoa. Kilvissä Volvo Polska


Vai lukiko Polkka?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0AsOjcW2uA

----------


## tsv56

Savonlinjojen 916 Irisbus Crossway LE on saanut kevään tullen valkoisen lumivärin tilalle seka-Föli värityksen. Nyt se liikuu pääasiassa kakkosilla.

----------


## KriZuu

> Savonlinjojen 916 Irisbus Crossway LE on saanut kevään tullen valkoisen lumivärin tilalle seka-Föli värityksen. Nyt se liikuu pääasiassa kakkosilla.


Samoin Turussa liikkuva 910 on päivitetty Savonlinjojen uuteen kuosiin.

----------


## tsv56

> 14.3. Volvon pihalla V-S Bussipalveluille menossa kolme perinteistä ja seitsemän teliä. Vielä ilman numeroita ja rekkareita.


V-S Bussipalveluiden lisäksi autoista osa menee autoissa olevista tarroista päätellen Citybussille ja Nyholmille.

----------

